# ID.4 Electrify America activation



## SpinCycle (Oct 19, 1999)

I was told by the sales person that the 6 digit activation code would come in an email from VW on Monday but the activation instructions say it comes from the dealer.

Just wondering what your experience is for this so far. How gave you all gotten your activation codes.

Thanks!
Phill


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Dealer provided my EA code. They called EA while I was in the midst of delivery paperwork.

They also btw provided the Car-Net code, which is also on the Monroney sticker as the "commission number."

btw: My Ides of March delivery timeframe there was no issue activating Car-Net but there was a conflict between my iPhone 12 and the EA App, subsequently resolved in ~10 days by EA App update. I was actually able to create my account on my older iPad (again with code provided by dealer) and then when the App was updated easily signed in via my iPhone.


----------



## SpinCycle (Oct 19, 1999)

Yeah I had to get my code from the Dealer too. I think the salesperson must have just been misinformed when he said I would just get an email automatically on it.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Often misinformed the salespeople are. -Yoda 😣


----------



## sedhyu (Aug 22, 2021)

The Charge point I usually go to is now 25 cents a kWhr which I think is pretty low for CCS. I also use an Evgo which charges 30 cents a minute but with the variable charge rate I think that is unfair. At least they are not price fixing yet.







snaptube vidmate


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Not sure what your Level 2 cost bearing ChargePoint input has to do with USA-free for 3 years Electrify America "Level 3" DC Fast Charge account activation?



sedhyu said:


> The Chargepoint I usually go to is now 25 cents a kWhr which I think is pretty low for CCS. I also use an Evgo which charges 30 cents a minute but with the variable charge rate I think that is unfair. At least they are not price fixing yet.


----------



## Angelpich (Oct 5, 2021)

The EA code is also on the window sticker of the ID.4 look for a comm # near where the vin is at the bottom On the sticker


----------



## bcarraher (Oct 12, 2021)

I just picked up a FE last Friday. Since then I have been unable to register for free EA charging offer. The activation code and VIN are entered exactly as they appear on the window sticker and given to me by the sales person. Still get message unable to verify your eligibility..check code and try again. EA customer service has entered a trouble ticket.


----------



## gpfisher56 (Oct 16, 2021)

bcarraher said:


> I just picked up a FE last Friday. Since then I have been unable to register for free EA charging offer. The activation code and VIN are entered exactly as they appear on the window sticker and given to me by the sales person. Still get message unable to verify your eligibility..check code and try again. EA customer service has entered a trouble ticket.


Same thing happened to me! Been waiting for EA to get back to me.


----------



## jimk151 (Apr 5, 2021)

SpinCycle said:


> I was told by the sales person that the 6 digit activation code would come in an email from VW on Monday but the activation instructions say it comes from the dealer.
> 
> Just wondering what your experience is for this so far. How gave you all gotten your activation codes.
> 
> ...


My activation code was right on the invoice. We set it up during the delivery and it worked perfectly. The salesman pointed it out to me just in case we had to reset the app. It's been flawless.


----------



## Mile High Assassin (Aug 28, 2002)

its the comm number on your window sticker


----------

